# Bringing a dog to Thailand: can't leave bodie behind



## bcboy (Dec 30, 2012)

i have been living in nicaragua for the last 3 1/2 years, and i feel it is time to move on. thailand was my original choice, back when, and i want to pursue it now. my son lives part of the year there as does a good friend. i have decided on chaing mai and the north for my first 2 month stint. i have a dog which will follow me over in 2 months once i am settled. the question i have is concerning my dog. many nicaraguans are scared of dogs, particularly pit bulls. bodie is very gentle and a real sweetheart, great with kids. a real people dog and not a mean streak ever. would i have problems living in chaing mai with him? he goes everywhere with me on a leash. issues i can see having him in chaing mai might be public transportation as i plan on not buying a car. possibly a house rental? not knowing the city or culture, what other issues might arise? thanks for all advice and thoughts!


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

I have no clue about dogs, but the complete different environment with lots of streetdogs may trigger your dog's natural defensive instinct and become very territorial protective. 
This may have effect on his behavior towards people and especially kids. 

Another matter is the "brand" of the dog; not sure whether pitbulls are allowed in Thailand.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Banned as imports.

Bangkok Post article from February 2012 *Pit Bull dangers*



> In Thailand, according to Dr Pranee Panichabhongse, senior veterinary officer at the Department of Livestock Development, importing American pit bulls have been temporarily banned since 2005, and the dogs that are raised now are those bred in the country. These dogs, together with bull terriers, Staffordshire bull terriers, Rottweilers and Fila Brasileiro (Brazilian fighting dogs) are on the controlled dogs list in Thailand
> 
> ''Owners of these controlled dogs, like other pet dogs, are required to register their pets with the city's local district office,'' said the veterinarian. ''The law requires that the dogs must always be on a strong leash and muzzled when in public areas.''





> Thailand Customs, Currency & Airport Tax regulations details
> Pets::
> Pets must be accompanied by a health certificate, completed in English and signed or further endorsed by a full-time authorized veterinary official of the government of the exporting country. Importer should contact the Animal Quarantine Station at the airport of entry, at least 15 days prior to importation. If carried as cargo, an Import Permit obtained in advance from the Department of Livestock Development (DLD) is also required.
> Cats and Dogs: also require a pedigree certificate and a rabies certificate if the country has not been rabies free for at least the past 12 months.
> *Prohibited: the importation of Pitbull Terrier or American Staffordshire Terrier.*


----------



## bcboy (Dec 30, 2012)

*ouch*

thailand has their reasons for banning pitbulls of course. i disliked and feared these dogs at one time also. my nica neighbour has a very vicious pit that was trained to attack. it really is the owners fault for raising certain breeds to be aggressive. i am heartbroken over the thought of finding a good home for him although he has only been with me 7 months and still a puppy. thanks for the decisive info. i must now make some hard decisions.


----------

